# How to find out your ftp info from frontpage



## momof2boys_jpg (Jun 18, 2008)

*How do you find out your ftp/ip info?*

Hey all, newbie here...:wave:
I am trying to help my son's school rebuild their site with an agency and they are trying to upload the new site to the server but they can't get through. This is what they asked....how can I find this info for them (without looking like an idiot)?


Hi Leslie,

Now that the site is back up, I tried the information that you sent below
with no luck. I am not able to connect using:

ashleyacademy.com, www.ashleyacademy.com, ftp.ashleyacademy.com

Sometimes people set FTP accounts are setup using an IP address (series of
numbers, ex. 000.000.000.000) instead of a domain name. Can you double check
this for me? It looks like your site is hosted with tucows.com. I will
also need this login information when I am ready to install the database.

Thanks,
Jeff
________________________________________


----------

